# Definitive BP7006 Towers Review



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

BP7006 Specifications:
Dimensions: 6-1/4" W x 11-1/2" D x 38-1/8" H
Freq. Response: 17 Hz — 30 kHz
Nominal Impedance: Compatible with 8 ohms
Rec. Assoc. Amp.: 20 — 250 Watts/channel
Driver Complement:
Two 4-1/2" high definition cast-magnesium basket polymer upper bass/midrange drivers.
Two 1" pure aluminum dome tweeters with silk surrounds.
One 8" long-throw subwoofer coupled to two 8" infrasonic radiators.
300w RMS Class D Digital Amp For Subwoofer

Efficiency: 92 dB
Finish: Piano-Gloss Black or Golden Cherry
Retail: $599 ea.


Lemme start by saying this I respect all brands and their undying pursuit to improve. I started into this hobby in 1998 using my dad's old Magnavox speakers with 15in woofer and horn tweeter. I then dragged home alot of different speakers persuing audio extasy. I stumbled across an ad for Definitive. Finding the design intriging and have a great price to it I started down a long path of purchases. It was like a game of chess for really.

Seeing that I love heavy metal, power metal, industrial Metal, alternative, classic rock (60s - 80s IMO) and punk rock. I wanted something dynamic as can be. I was fresh out of band camp and wanted something equivilant to what I experienced but with a certain appeal to it. Listening to B&W, Definitive, JBL, Polk, and Paradigm I was awstruck by all brands but one to me just pulled ahead in terms of price and performance. That was Definitive.

Now skip ahead to 2006...whew alot went on since LOL. I was ina bit of a pickle deciding on a new subwoofer. So I turned to my dealer who is unbelievably kind. He gave me ample opportunity to audit the BP7006's before buying them.

An explaination of the technology used in the BP power Towers. 

The design is a bipolar tower where one or more drivers are on the front baffle and mirrored on the rear baffle. Using preset x-overs in the tower automaticaly redirect information from 120Hz down to the side firing powered subwoofer. This aleviates the draw on the amplifier sending signal to the towers.

How does a bipolar tower benefit me? Well.. it improves the soundstage without sacrificing the accuracy and dynamics. The soundstage has about 3x the size of soundstage then my prior bookshelf speakers did. And I find that 5.1 surround music is more gimmickey then 2ch stereo with these towers.

Dynamics: well let me say this I feel every note and can hear strings plucked. I can tell if the drums were tightened properly or sloppy. I can also differentiate the various cymbals and placement in relation to the drummers' view. What I do find a bit short is the crack of the snare which IMO is due to the midrange driver being small. 

Stereo Imaging: Bipolar towers make this less localized and the "sweet spot" is much larger then a standard tower design. I can shift to the left and right about 6 feet of centered position before I notice even a slight difference. Granted I am 8 feet away from the towers and in a 13x15x7 room. The towers are exactily 56 inches apart and the front baffle. Both of which are toed inwards about 25 degrees. Something to note I found the side firing subwoofers to be more impressive when firing inwards.

Listening material is as follows with my experience.

Tool Lateralus. Is probably one of the most aurial experiences in heavy metal I have ever had. The band is pure talent to no end, and Lateralus is masterfully handled by the BP7006 towers creating a smooth dynamic echelon. Whats even more exorbing is ability to hear such small details and pluckings.

Primus Brown Album. Is a quacky fun album that is sonicly dead. In my opinion. The artist clearly wanted to eliminate any bloom and make this album's focus purely towards the instrumentation alone. This is something I was able to hone in on immediately.

Rob Zombie Educated Horses. Well its rough its griity, its ZOMBIE!!! HAHAHA Well lets just say this album rocked with grissley proportion. The bass and sonic signature of the style was inherently tough and nail powerhouse and the BP7006 didn't let up once.

Dope's super hard hitting Debonaire left my ears screaming for more and my kidney's going "EMPTY ME!!!"

Well all in all if you want dynamics, wide imaging, and suckulent soundstage you really should listen to the Definitive Bipolar Power Toer Series cause it will blow you off your seat in term of performance at easy price.

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Another good user review Bob... thanks. Being able to audition the speakers is an excellent benefit.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Great review, Bob.
It would be fun to try the Harvesters in your system - if I get them back we can find a way to get them to you. Most of the feedback from the PS Audio site, and from Lou, relates to soundstage imrovements, one of the strengths of the Def's you noted was wide soundstage so their might be a potential synergy here?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Synergey is Definitives middle name in the BP Power Towers :T Phil we really ought to get together over the week and go see that friend you mentioned and swing by the local Definitive dealer so you can do a goo comprison between B&W and Definitive's towers.

~Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

No more visits planned to Big Lou's over the next couple of weeks - but if you want to do the comparison test I'm happy to join in. As I've now established a bunch of tracks that I use for comparison testing, let me know how you want to do it - phone or pm me.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I find the comment about the lack of response concerning the snare drum rather interesting. I currently have several different models of DT towers (all have the 6.5” drivers) and have had great difficulty with the response and dynamics of reproducing snares. I however had the opposite logic going concerning the remedy. I would think that in order to decrease response time and increase dynamic range, one would need to decrease the speaker size – to reduce mass, reduce inertia. So I was rather surprised to hear that with the smaller 4.5” drivers, you were still lacking response. I’m beginning to think that not being able to respond well to large spurious inputs might be an inherent design flaw with all of the DTs.

FWIW – Something to chew on – In your particular case, could it be that some of the problem is the type of music that you’re listening to. I’m not saying that you shouldn’t be listening to it, I’m thinking that with heavy metal music the drivers might be more busy than with other types of music making it more difficult for them to respond to large swings in dynamic range. Yes – no ?

Also, I’ve recently started listening to the Trans Siberian Orchestra which has a lot of metal to it, and found that the recordings themselves were lacking considerably in dynamic range. So one other component might be the recording quality. Which leads me to my final point – I’ve found that the recording engineers of today don’t put the same emphasis on the drum sections like the ones of old. The drums are often buried rather than being prominent. Thus, you can’t play something that’s not there. And too, today's music is getting away from having a beat on top of that. Like the Bob Segar lyrics go – “Today’s music ain’t got the same soul, I like that old time rock n roll”. Todays’ music just doesn’t have that rockin "beat" that it used to. Major league bummer.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I’ve found that the recording engineers of today don’t put the same emphasis on the drum sections like the ones of old. The drums are often buried rather than being prominent.


 Not to mention, much of the “drums” you hear these days aren’t drums at all – they’re computer-generated.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't know that, but you know - I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

A few years back I had a Def Tech system, I believe they were BP 2002's with built in powered 12" subs along with the matching center and surrounds. They were my favorite system I have had and still regret getting selling them.


----------

